

A cURL and Wget alternative with easy syntax and color highlight – HTTPie - MiteshShah05
https://miteshshah.github.io/sysadmin/httpie-http-for-humans/

======
yAnonymous
Why did you fork the repo and link to that instead of linking to the original?

Original: [https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie](https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie)

